# Craft beer exists so guys who don’t drink wine still get to be prete



## Liam_snorkel (7/2/14)

A lot of this stuff doesn't really apply to home brewers (unless you're the preachy type).. but we do get lumped in with beer wankers, I know I'm one.



> *Craft beer exists so guys who don’t drink wine still get to be pretentious*
> 
> 
> It's time to end the craft beer revolution.
> ...


http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2014/02/05/comment-craft-beer-exists-so-guys-who-don-t-drink-wine-still-get-be-pretentious


----------



## mje1980 (7/2/14)

Lol!! Good article haha.


----------



## brewtas (7/2/14)

That rant summarised: I hate it when pretentious people tell me that what I like isn't good. What they like isn't good and they shouldn't be allowed to like it or talk about it. 

Solid thinking there.

Craft beer wankers are hardly unique. There are wankers in every interest and hobby and beyond.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/2/14)

I'm pretty sure the author is a closet beer wanker.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/2/14)

I think the author might have visited this site when doing his research.


----------



## TimT (7/2/14)

Beer snob? I'll cop that. Side effect of growing knowledge from homebrewing and incipient middle age.

But when you drink beer - you are drinking a timeless drink that many of the finest minds of previous ages have drunk, in many different forms; you are drinking something that different peoples from around the world have turned into many beautiful local and national drinks, from the pale sweet witbiers of Belgium to the hearty porters of England. It's impossible not to feel a little honoured when you quaff a pint....


----------



## sponge (7/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm pretty sure the author is a closet beer wanker.





Black Devil Dog said:


> I think the author might have visited this site when doing his research.


There do seem to be a couple of hints towards this..




I'll continue drinking my nutmeg sprinkled porter...


----------



## sp0rk (7/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm pretty sure the author is a closet beer wanker.


He sure does come off like a Closet homosexual priest trying to convert a gay parishioner to being straight...


----------



## brewtas (7/2/14)

Anything you enjoy is worth talking about whether it's music, sport, beer or whatever. I can't see why some sensory experiences should be off limits from conversation while others are ok. As if talking with someone about a movie you watched is fine but talking about the beer you're drinking is a completely different thing. It just comes down to knowing how to relate to others properly and knowing when it's appropriate to speak. The problem with a craft beer wanker isn't the beer, it's the wanker who doesn't understand how to interact with others.


----------



## Yob (7/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm pretty sure the author is a closet beer wanker.


FTFY


----------



## TimT (7/2/14)

The comparison to wine snob is pretty apt though. That big cliche about wine snobs - that they use ridiculous metaphors to describe wine, you know, 'faint earthy odour of dogs bollocks and a round fruity truck diesel body....' - is so recognisable because it is basically true: there's a lingo they'll use that acts almost like a code to signify people are members of a group, and to exclude those who aren't members of that group.

And we do it too. Talk about esters, tannins, the 'hop kick', bittering, etc - in general, when discussion about taste (which anyone can understand) gives over to scientific terminology. Talk about 'hop kick' and 'bittering' isn't strictly scientific but it does function as a code anyway because it's just convenient shorthand that brewers start using.

And there's a number of analogies too - when we talk about beer having a 'banana' or a 'passionfruit' flavour, for instance - again this is often, in part, code, a reference to esters (which I learned about in high school chemistry, and are conveniently classified in this manner - one has a 'banana' smell, another has an 'apple' smell, etc). Those analogies can be quite misleading because they're very simplifying - taste or smell an apple or a banana and the sense is much more complex than just an ester. Convenient though, because it helps to define and sort out the complex flavours in the beer. Mind you, I was at a beer tasting once and they asked what we tasted: I said it tasted 'peppery'. The convenor looked at me strangely - he was going for 'passionfruit', or something like that. But it did taste peppery - hops often do, they have a strong spiciness!

Mind you, when I was tasting one of my latest brews the other day, I commented to my wife: "Mmm, nice estery flavours". It came out sounding like: "Mmm, nice estuary flavours". Whoops....

Hey, I'm an amateur brewer, but I'm not *that* amateur....


----------



## contrarian (7/2/14)

This article pretends to be attacking beer snobs but if you read between the lines it is a thinly veiled swipe at men with beards. Clearly written by a pathetic specimen of a man who is unable to grow a beard and has never gotten over the pain of the classic song, if your dad hasn't got a beard you've got two mums and the amusement his children have had calling him mum since they first heard it!


----------



## kriscrompton (7/2/14)

contrarian said:


> This article pretends to be attacking beer snobs but if you read between the lines it is a thinly veiled swipe at men with beards. Clearly written by a pathetic specimen of a man who is unable to grow a beard and has never gotten over the pain of the classic song, if your dad hasn't got a beard you've got two mums and the amusement his children have had calling him mum since they first heard it!


Possibly his wife left him to consider having sex with a bearded man.


----------



## sp0rk (7/2/14)

contrarian said:


> This article pretends to be attacking beer snobs but if you read between the lines it is a thinly veiled swipe at men with beards. Clearly written by a pathetic specimen of a man who is unable to grow a beard and has never gotten over the pain of the classic song, if your dad hasn't got a beard you've got two mums and the amusement his children have had calling him mum since they first heard it!


Possibly...
However I also cannot grow a beard, but I haven't lashed out at an entire enthusiast group as a whole
Oh wait, yes I have...
Many times....
Furries, Bronies, Religious Folk, Beliebers, Janoskian Fans, One Direction Fans, the list goes on


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/2/14)

I know how miserable I was when I attended an engagement party 2 or 3 years ago and all they had was Carlton Draught, one can lasted me all night.
So at the end of the day is it worth it to put someone through so much misery if you are responsible for liberating their taste buds and they end up a such a function.
I think not, better to let them have a great time oblivious to what they might be missing.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (7/2/14)

Pretentious

Adjective: 1. Characterised by an assumption of dignity or importance, especially when exaggerated or undeserved. 2. Making an exaggerated outward show.

Jeez it must be hard going writing for a crust eh?


----------



## yum beer (7/2/14)

I think this fella's got his shit all fucked up....its the other way around.

You stand at the bar ordering your pint of luscious, hop blooming, maltified craft beer brewed by unwashed virgins in a sealed vaulted basement;
and some mega swill wanker says "what are ya drinkin that shite for, get a fuckin Carlton Coldie up ya guts, its the ducks nut, aye"

I know who the ******* snobs are......


----------



## Phoney (7/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm pretty sure the author is a closet beer wanker.


I reckon so too, and that his tongue was firmly placed in his cheek while writing that. Seems to have riled up a few in here, so job well done.


----------



## TimT (7/2/14)

True, Phoneyhuh. I enjoyed his rant actually. Not sure he would have got paid for it though, I don't think SBS online pay their opinion columnists?!?


----------



## eungaibitter1 (7/2/14)

TimT said:


> True, Phoneyhuh. I enjoyed his rant actually. Not sure he would have got paid for it though, I don't think SBS online pay their opinion columnists?!?


Righto. Scuse my ignorance mate. I thought it had pro quality stamped all over it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/2/14)

sp0rk said:


> Furries, Bronies, Religious Folk, Beliebers, Janoskian Fans, One Direction Fans, the list goes on


I need to get out more. I got no idea who your talking about in that list.


----------



## TimT (7/2/14)

_I got no idea who your talking about in that list._

Chess fans. Definitely chess fans.


----------



## warra48 (7/2/14)

But I also love well aged wines. I still have a pretty decent cellar full of them, going back to 1995 vintage.
And I'm pretty good at describing them, having read copious wine books, magazines, and colums over the last 40 or so years.

The article just seems a stir to me to get a reaction. After all, what material can there possibly be to make up an article about the average Aussie megaswill?

Happy to called by whatever label others want to throw around. I choose not to be a victim to others' drivel.


----------



## BreadMurderer (7/2/14)

Kris.C said:


> Possibly his wife left him to consider having sex with a bearded man.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJkLH4uZ73M


----------



## TheWiggman (7/2/14)

What caught me is that beer snobs are apparently mostly engineers and IT professionals. What would that real proportion be? I'm thinking SFA.


----------



## GuyQLD (7/2/14)

Craft beer exists because.......

It just does. I've got my own reasons, sure plenty of other brewers have their own reasons for making beer. If I don't like your shitty beer it's because I don't like it. If that makes me a beer snob then bring on the hat and monocle. Capital Sir, Capital!


----------



## unclebarrel (7/2/14)

I thought it was pretty freakin funny !!!!

I know I am guilty of ear bashing my mates about hops, malts, carbonation levels and the like.
If anything I took it as a hint to pull my head in and just enjoy my beers and let others do the same.

I got a great laugh out of it.

….doughnut chocolat peanut butter banana ale… hahahahahaa !!!


----------



## Phoney (7/2/14)

TheWiggman said:


> What caught me is that beer snobs are apparently mostly engineers and IT professionals. What would that real proportion be? I'm thinking SFA.


There was a poll done here a few years ago on what we do for a living. Damn near three quarters of us were IT workers or engineers. Hell even my monthly local brew club meetings are held in a software company headquarters office.


----------



## TheWiggman (7/2/14)

phoneyhuh said:


> There was a poll done here a few years ago on what we do for a living. Damn near three quarters of us were IT workers or engineers. Hell even my monthly local brew club meetings are held in a software company headquarters office.


Berserk! That said, of the brewers I know 4 are engineers and 2 blue collar. I'll reserve my occupation for the polls. 

I get looked at as a 'discerning drinker' because I drink Old at the pub. It's like being back at school when everyone else has peanut butter but you've gone for Vegemite.


----------



## TheWiggman (7/2/14)

Now that I think about it I reckon the difference is understanding and being involved in the process. Once you make your own beer, you appreciate everything that goes into it. Suddenly you're noticing hop aromas, distinguishing malts and trying to pick exactly what went into it. I actually smell beers now. SMELL them. Most beer drinkers just drink it and wouldn't know whether it's made from grains or beer trees. 

You make it, you respect it, and you enjoy it differently. It becomes interesting. But for people who just want to drink it, why would they care? Sucks for them though because they'll never know the varieties out there or what they're missing out on.


----------



## Mardoo (7/2/14)

Wow. Lame article. Good to see you can still get a job straight out of primary though.


----------



## jc64 (7/2/14)

_"The craft beer movement started with such noble intentions: simply to make a pleasant beer, one friendlier than the tastebud-bashing domestic *drafts *Australia is so renown for."_

_"These poor chaps never seek to convert the standard *larger* drinker to ale."_

Those two lines are interesting.

The* larger*? drinker I wager is drinking ales, and the tastebud-bashing* drafts*? Assuming that means VB on tap at the RSL, it's far from tastebud-bashing. Rather a too clean lager. Suck my pretentious refractometer Jack! :beerbang:


----------



## sp0rk (8/2/14)

unclebarrel said:


> ….doughnut chocolat peanut butter banana ale… hahahahahaa !!!


I actually bought a bottle of that...
(on SWMBO's insistence)
For those who don't know, it's referring to Rogue Voodoo Doughnut - Chocolate Peanut Butter Banana Ale
It's still sitting in my bottle cupboard, haven't had a chance to crack it open yet (along with the maple bacon ale)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/2/14)

sp0rk said:


> Rogue Voodoo Doughnut - Chocolate Peanut Butter Banana Ale


I considered buying it at newstead brewery recently until I saw the price


----------



## Northside Novice (8/2/14)

When the luck is on your side 
Sore feet reign supreme 
Then look right 
The shodow grips and it's not the truth 
Moro the same 
It's only a name 
It's inky stinky shamon breath 
Opening up 
The only ...

Shiraz bitxhes


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/2/14)

Whatever Northside is drinking....I dont want any..


----------



## Crofty (8/2/14)

brewtas said:


> Anything you enjoy is worth talking about whether it's music, sport, beer or whatever. I can't see why some sensory experiences should be off limits from conversation while others are ok. As if talking with someone about a movie you watched is fine but talking about the beer you're drinking is a completely different thing. It just comes down to knowing how to relate to others properly and knowing when it's appropriate to speak. The problem with a craft beer wanker isn't the beer, it's the wanker who doesn't understand how to interact with others.



Exactly!

The person you're talking to lacks social skills to begin with.... and instead of addressing that issue, it's sooooo much easier to just blame his choice of topic as the reason you're bored/offended etc...

Pretty much the same concept that drinking forces overly aggressive and attention seeking people with no real social skills into punching random people on the street to prove that they're able to affect other peoples lives and thus force recognition upon themselves..... perfectly logical!

nuff said


----------



## pk.sax (8/2/14)

I've taken to buying a round of something nice on my shout. Everyone comments on the difference by themselves and don't mind knowing the origin of the beer so they can find one on their own next time. Most travelled people still associate beer styles and flavours with location/s. It's easier to tell them it's an American hopped brewed in oz and let them make their own decision about how citrusy or pig's arse sweaty it tastes!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/2/14)

Taking his case a step further from the second or third paragraph, also with the writers fixation for beards.
http://www.charlesfoster.co.uk/?p=500


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/2/14)

I've copped more comments, strange looks and the like from megaswill drinkers that I've ever given them. If you drink another beer, you're not a real man(yes I can grow a beard).

Leave megaswill for the masses so I can drink my crafties, without the government trying to tax it more than they already do. Having said that, if beer pretentiousness gets the tax breaks wine pretentiousness does, then maybe it's a necessary evil.


----------



## mr_wibble (10/2/14)

Before I'd even heard of Craft Beer (~15 years ago) I'd accuse my dad of having "Beer Flavoured Drinks", rather than "proper" beer. I don't even remember what beers in question it was, probably VB vs Coopers.

But he doesn't care what he drinks, it's all "just beer", thus "all good". It's entirely possible he might just be doing it to stir me up, but I really think he doesn't taste, or at least _appreciate_ different tastes the same way I do. Perhaps there are degrees of Supertaster, and he's a bit on the low side - although he has a good sense of smell. I guess we're all different (I'd love to be a tetrachromat BTW).

The other thing is simple herd mentality, you have to drink the same beer to be part of the tribe. For others, beer is just a convenient vehicle towards inebriation.

I guess I am guilty of rabbiting-on about beer, but geeze, it's my only hobby / vice. I'm not interested in football/cricket/politics/religion/wine, and whatever people talk about in pubs other than beer.


----------



## Dave70 (10/2/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> I guess I am guilty of rabbiting-on about beer, but geeze, it's my only hobby / vice. I'm not interested in football/cricket/politics/religion/wine, and whatever people talk about in pubs other than beer.


Well, O'l Jack's got your number buddy..

*Jack Franklin* ‏@SugarfootJack  5h
Give a man a beer and he'll say thanks, teach a man to home brew and you'll never heard the end of it.

Have you read his tweets? 
Oh man, do yourself a favor, he's simply hilarious!! 


Beat Magazine. 
Thats one of those free mags you see in places like JB Hi Fi and waiting rooms isn't it? 
I'd love to meet him some day and have a Tooheys (or two).


----------



## syl (10/2/14)

Very funny! Very true about the engineers/IT pros!


----------



## verysupple (10/2/14)

TheWiggman said:


> What caught me is that beer snobs are apparently mostly engineers and IT professionals. What would that real proportion be? I'm thinking SFA.


Yeah, as a physicist I was much more offended that someone might think I'm an engineer than I was about someone thinking I'm a craft beer wanker  .


----------



## Greg.L (10/2/14)

The big difference between megaswill and craft beer? Let them get to room temperature, the megaswill will taste really bad, like you just sprayed windex in your mouth, the craft beer will taste fine, maybe even a bit better.

My son is a chemist, now working in an engineering department - I guess it's all relative.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/2/14)

I was going to be a physicist, but when I read that a lot of the theorists now believe in a multiverse with different laws of physics for each one, I thought stuff it engineering is the way to go.
I also drink my beer cooler than room temperature, but warmer than most, and it does taste better


----------



## Mardoo (10/2/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Having said that, if beer pretentiousness gets the tax breaks wine pretentiousness does, then maybe it's a necessary evil.


That won't be necessary. These days money talks. If we can demonstrate significant expansion in an economic segment that will significantly offset any tax loss from lowering the tax on craft brew, then a much more favorable tax structure can be put in place.


----------



## TimT (10/2/14)

_I was going to be a physicist, but when I read that a lot of the theorists now believe in a multiverse with different laws of physics for each one, I thought stuff it engineering is the way to go._

Really? But in that sort of physics there'd be so much more scope for making shit up. "Well, this part of the multiverse is made entirely out of pink penguins accelerating away from one another at the speed of an elephant on acid...."

I come from an arts background - Music and English. Which perhaps explains my absolute inability to cope with complicated pieces of machinery, my fondness for my own dysfunctional but fun low-tech approach to brewing in the kitchen, and.... my ability at making shit up.


----------



## MartinOC (10/2/14)

I don't get it. Since when does being able to articulate an appreciation for small-scale quality (as opposed to factory-produced mediocrity) make one a pretentious wanker?

You could say the same thing about cars. You could have a mass-produced Ford/Holden/Toyota (not for very much longer in this country!), or go for something hand-made by an artisan company, or build one yourself. It's still just a car, but the understanding of what goes into the finished product makes it that much more interesting to drive. 

Maybe the original author of the article has shares in CUB or Lion Nathan...?


----------



## TimT (10/2/14)

Right, Martin.

We've come to accept choice in food as a natural thing. It's not as if all Australians have to eat now are just lamb chops or eating a hamburger at the milk bar - whereas two, three decades ago an Italian restaurant might have been seen as exotic, now those choices are just part of a thriving restaurant scene.

But then folks get slapped down for going for a beer other than the standard Carlton/Tooheys/VB.

Choice is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Not For Horses (10/2/14)

The article should probably be titled "bloggers exist so that failed journalists can still feel relevant"


----------



## Bribie G (10/2/14)

What are those "journalists" you speak of? In ten years time there will only be bloggers.


----------



## verysupple (10/2/14)

Bribie G said:


> What are those "journalists" you speak of? In ten years time there will only be bloggers.


You may be right, but I really, really hope you're not. Journalism has it's flaws, mainly stemming from the need to sell, but at least you need some sort of qualification to do it and are then regulated. I mean, any fool can write a blog about anything they feel like and say pretty much anything about anyone or anything without much in the way of repercussions. 

I don't trust much I read in a newspaper or from online journalism, but I trust a lot less that I read from bloggers. To be frank, the article of interest here reads a lot more like a high school student's blog or Facebook post rant than it does journalism. That's probably because it's an opinion piece, which I still believe has no place in journalism. Stick to the facts folks...oh wait, that wouldn't sell.

Wow, for a 28 year old I sound like a proper old fogey. Hey! You kids, get off my lawn!


----------



## Bribie G (10/2/14)

Go to News.com.au and their first page has about 20 stories. Apart from teenager pack raped and Toyota closing down, the vast majority are stories about Schapelle Bogany, Katy Perry, Biggest Loser and other lifestlye and celebrity pap. Journalism is dead, horse bolted.


----------



## Rambo (10/2/14)

There is still hope out there though...

http://www.theglobalmail.org/


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/2/14)

Bribie G said:


> News.com.au


I've identified the problem.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (3/3/14)

verysupple said:


> Wow, for a 28 year old I sound like a proper old fogey. Hey! You kids, get off my lawn!


You clearly have not experienced the feeling of 'lawn pride' next step is to become a lawn snob.

Well look at the state of their median strips, well well...

Then you start manucuring the median strip of the neighbour you do like, but make sure there is a crisp line between your perfectly manicurred median and that weedy feral death/fire trap with snakes your unliked neighbour has the audacity to show the whole world!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/3/14)

There is an art to a good lawn. Takes years of practice. The right amount of water at the right time, correct fertilizer selection and application, making sure the mower blades are SHARP and cutting at the proper height. Get any of those factors wrong and your lawn can be ruined for months.

And when you do, some prick will come and drive on it..........and don't get me started on the dog next door leaving land mines


----------



## whitegoose (4/3/14)

What a sulky article. Is there even a point to the article, or is this guy just complaining about stuff he doesn't like? What a douche.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/3/14)

well manicured lawns make me laugh.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/3/14)

They make me cry


----------



## TimT (4/3/14)

_There is still hope out there though...

http://www.theglobalmail.org/_

Check out the heading at the top of their website: 'The Global Mail has ceased operations'.

It didn't sound like a happy operation there to the end: rich guy and Greens supporter Graeme Wood lost enthusiasm about his little experiment in citizen journalism there towards the end.


----------



## Rambo (4/3/14)

Citizen journalism? Do you mean the opposite of that?


----------



## TimT (4/3/14)

Well it was an experimental way to run a paper at least. Of course they always presented themselves as an alternative to corporate news companies, Fairfax and News. Bit of a pose really. Maybe 'citizen journalism' isn't the best term. Not sure what you'd call it though?


----------



## Rambo (4/3/14)

Investigative journalism, or long form journalism. 

I agree it was an interesting funding structure, but it seems you need someone to be losing money to make a paper that that had some proper journalism behind it these days. As no one wants to read it.


----------



## TimT (4/3/14)

Oh people will read it. Whether they'll pay money for it is another question....


----------



## schrodinger (4/3/14)

whitegoose said:


> What a douche.


Precisely.

I thank the French every day for two things: that word, and awesome cheese that I can enjoy while knowing that somewhere a douche is sneering righteously at me for being pretentious because I have stumbled on something wonderful that offends the douche. 

One of the great joys of life is offending douches.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/3/14)

Douche...its a ******* american term for dickhead.

I hate ( with passion absolute ) when hipsters walk in in and talk about how he was a "douche bag ". For fucks sake...this is Australia, why do we need to use an American term for dickhead.

The word is dickhead not douche.

Next we will be spelling mom ( and I hate that even worse ) instead of mum



Dear M'ericans...**** off out of our spelling


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/14)

Actually I am not keen on Douche, just doesn't sound right, Douche bag actually sounds revolting I have noticed that in America they are making Vagina cakes and Vagina cup cakes for baby showers.
Just about puts me off muff diving.


----------



## eungaibitter1 (4/3/14)

My old man would always and still does, refer to me and/or my mates as '**** knuckle'. Don't use it much myself but is much classier than douche, I reckon.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/14)

Anything is better than Douche I like Rich Hall, he says dip shit far more preferable than Douche.


----------



## schrodinger (5/3/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Douche...its a ******* american term for dickhead.
> 
> I hate ( with passion absolute ) when hipsters walk in in and talk about how he was a "douche bag ". For fucks sake...this is Australia, why do we need to use an American term for dickhead.
> 
> ...



LOL. Nobody's forcing words into your lexicon at gunpoint, mate. Ah, the good old days of grunts and clicks, before all those damn foreigners, aka Poms and Yanks, polluted your virgin language.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/3/14)

Im angry...Im Dave Hughs angry


----------



## lukiferj (5/3/14)

We have a guy at work who's last name almost sounds like douche bag. He is a real dick head but we do call him douche bag. Dick head just wouldn't work the same.


----------



## lukiferj (5/3/14)

Also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGQaH3-LK54


----------



## Weizguy (5/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm pretty sure the author is a closet beer wanker.


He certainly can't spell lager, as he added the extra/redundant 'r' that occasionally gets added here, too.

My opinion is that because people effuse about beer, they are not necessarily [email protected], but they certainly are if can't let it go, as dictated by circumstance (e.g. my brother is a dedicated VB drinker and it's pointless talking craft beer with him). So if they stop discussing beer WITH you and start talking it TO you, that's what I'm saying is a bad thing, obviously.



phoneyhuh said:


> I reckon so too, and that his tongue was firmly placed in his cheek while writing that. Seems to have riled up a few in here, so job well done.


As the owner of my favourite lhbs has been known to say, "All sh!t should be well stirred".


----------



## shaunous (5/3/14)

My little cousin, around 5 yrs old, called someone a douche bag infront of my Nan, we didnt know what one was untill she told us all a few years ago, but now I do, well yeh, its a pretty low call.

Also my post in relevance to this back in the Rants thread. Got enough bites from it 



> Posted 19 February 2014 - 08:54 PM
> Now off the subject of driving and bikes.
> 
> I hate home brewers who are to stuck up and think their to cool to drink mega swills and would rather 'not even have a beer if it isn't craft or Homebrew'. Wine in Australia has basically lost all its pompous/up its self type consumers, let's not make beer the next to take its place, just like u can get a real good $5 bottle of wine, u can get a decent tasting megaswill. And me being a camper and outdoorsy type of person would rather fill my engel to the brim with New, VB or XXXX gold tinnies, in which it fits 60 of I might add, then Fuk around with a 5l pressure pump converted into a keg, or a $100+ mini keg that u have to clean and sanitise later that holds less then a carton of tinnies, which let's face it, wouldn't get a single man to night time on our camping/fishing/hunting trips. I do get the bling factor of rocking up to a BBQ with a mini keg of your home made grog, but unless u only BBQ less often to rarely, it's a waste of time, money, beer and esky space.


----------



## Mardoo (5/3/14)

Shut up you enema sacks


----------



## brewbienewbie (5/3/14)

Article kinda reminded me of this video:
[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB8z08_8uhM[/youtube]
Actually I can imagine the author watching the vid and sitting there going "how can I reproduce this in a way that is boring and sucks?"


----------

